# Fried Catfish Feast



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jan 17, 2022)

Started with my favorite Sunday Drink








All this talk about Cast Iron has me breaking out mine.  Used the Kettle on an Induction Burner.  Worked really good.  Easy to keep temp.  Always had a hard time getting good crispy fish until I watched Kent Rollins.  His method is the best!  I had a heck of time finding Catfish that does not have STPP!  That stuff does not belong in fish or seafood!











The hush puppies are a recipe from the oldest still in operation restaurant in Texas.  The Stage Coach Inn.  Some of my coleslaw and green tomato relish which is a Texas staple with catfish.  Just missing the sweet onions.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Jan 17, 2022)

I love fried fish...


----------



## JLeonard (Jan 17, 2022)

Great looking fish!
Jim


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 17, 2022)

That looks delicious!
I think that fried whole catfish are about the best fried fish you can get.
We used to go to an all you can eat catfish restaurant at least once a week, when I was younger & could eat my weight in catfish. Not worth it now.
Al


----------



## xray (Jan 17, 2022)

I love fried fish and hushpuppies and yours looks great Brian! I’ll take a plate and a few splashes of vinegar on mine.


----------



## kit s (Jan 17, 2022)

Haven't had catfish for a bit...and I love it...nice looking and sounding meal Brian.


----------



## bauchjw (Jan 17, 2022)

That looks awesome! Great work on a really tasty meal! Man, it’s been a while since I’ve had fried catfish, I have a craving now! But……never made it. Maybe I should learn! Thanks for the post!


----------



## Cody_Mack (Jan 17, 2022)

I love catfish, and especially catfish steaks! Some decent big river boys, steaks cut about 1" thick!

Rick


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jan 17, 2022)

Cody_Mack said:


> I love catfish, and especially catfish steaks! Some decent big river boys, steaks cut about 1" thick!
> 
> Rick


River and lake catfish the best!  These farm raised dont have much flavor.  I never had much luck catching catfish.  If I ever find a boat I will do some baiting.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jan 17, 2022)

bauchjw said:


> That looks awesome! Great work on a really tasty meal! Man, it’s been a while since I’ve had fried catfish, I have a craving now! But……never made it. Maybe I should learn! Thanks for the post!


Just watch Kent Rollins do it.


----------



## 912smoker (Jan 17, 2022)

I love fried catfish too Brian and those look great ! And love some hush puppies almost as good...and cole slaw !

Keith


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 17, 2022)

Oh Yeah!!  Awesome!!
My All-Time Favorite Eating Fish, since I was about 3 years old!!!! That's 70 years!!
#1. Catfish (10" to 16" were best)
#2. American Eel
#3. Bass, Crappie, Bluegil, and just about all PA Freshwater Fish.
Like.

Bear


----------



## thirdeye (Jan 17, 2022)

Looks perfect!


----------



## DRKsmoking (Jan 17, 2022)

Nice job Brian, fish looks great ,and the plate looks filling

Never had fresh water cat fish, but some day. Had saltwater catfish ( blue fish, or wolffish )
nice white flesh and a little sweet flavor, almost as good as Haddock some say , Haddock for me first

David


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jan 17, 2022)

GonnaSmoke said:


> I love fried fish...


Me to


JLeonard said:


> Great looking fish!
> Jim


Thanks


SmokinAl said:


> That looks delicious!
> I think that fried whole catfish are about the best fried fish you can get.
> We used to go to an all you can eat catfish restaurant at least once a week, when I was younger & could eat my weight in catfish. Not worth it now.
> Al


I here you.  I only made a dent in this!


xray said:


> I love fried fish and hushpuppies and yours looks great Brian! I’ll take a plate and a few splashes of vinegar on mine.


Thanks.  I like malt vinegar on them.


kit s said:


> Haven't had catfish for a bit...and I love it...nice looking and sounding meal Brian.


Thanks


912smoker said:


> I love fried catfish too Brian and those look great ! And love some hush puppies almost as good...and cole slaw !
> 
> Keith


Thanks.  The Stage Coach Inn are different than the norm.  I like them for a change.  I been adding lemon juice and rind to coleslaw lately.  Really like the taste it adds.



Bearcarver said:


> Oh Yeah!!  Awesome!!
> My All-Time Favorite Eating Fish, since I was about 3 years old!!!! That's 70 years!!
> #1. Catfish (10" to 16" were best)
> #2. American Eel
> ...


Thanks John.



thirdeye said:


> Looks perfect!


Thanks



DRKsmoking said:


> Nice job Brian, fish looks great ,and the plate looks filling
> 
> Never had fresh water cat fish, but some day. Had saltwater catfish ( blue fish, or wolffish )
> nice white flesh and a little sweet flavor, almost as good as Haddock some say , Haddock for me first
> ...


Thanks.  Only made a dent in it!  You need to try.  River Catfish the best.  Farmed pretty mild.


----------

